# Photoshop-Lexikon Deutsch-Englisch



## scrotum (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mal von ziemlich langer Zeit auf dieser Webpage eine Übersetzung von deutschen Photoshop-Befehlen und Filtern ins englische gesehen. Jetzt wollte ich dieses Lexikon benützen und finde es nicht mehr! Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder vielleicht eine andere Quelle angeben. Das gibts sicher sonst noch wo im Web, oder nicht?

Danke für eure HIlfe.
Gruss


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juli 2005)

Hai,

die Filter gibt es hier  für den Rest such mal im Forum.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nino (4. Juli 2005)

Hier hast du *fast* alle Übersetzungen.


----------

